# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Dy mundesi, nje zgjedhje

## sweet_dreams

Dashuri 
apo
Para ?

Pra vazhdoni ju tash me dy mundesi..?

----------


## Linda5

*Dashuri* :buzeqeshje: 


*Bjonde

Apo 

Brune*

----------


## sweet_dreams

Bjonde

E bukur 
apo
E sjellshme

----------


## Linda5

*E sjellshme*  :buzeqeshje: 

*E gjat 

Apo 

E shkurter*

----------


## goldian

e gjat
droge apo seks

----------


## mia@

Te dyten me mire, se te paren s'kam ndermend ta provoje.
te embla apo te kripura

----------


## goldian

te embla
minifund apo jeans

----------


## mia@

jeans se jemi ne dimer akoma.
Te drejta apo kacurrel(floket)

----------


## goldian

bjonde
embelsire apo sallate

----------


## SaS

> bjonde
> embelsire apo sallate


sallate 

mashkull apo femer ???

----------


## Milkway

Femer 

Shkollim a pare

----------


## mia@

Tani dua pare.
sy te zinj apo kafe

----------


## Milkway

zinj 

flok kuqe apo te bardha

----------


## mia@

Te kuqe.
Vere apo birre

----------


## Milkway

Uh me ke zene ngusht kam mundesi te marr coca cola  :ngerdheshje:  

Qokollad apo akullore

----------


## g.gerguri

akullore


femer(dashuri e vertet)   apo   femra(vetem per argetim)

----------


## Milkway

> akullore
> 
> 
> femer(dashuri e vertet)   apo   femra(vetem per argetim)


femer (dashuri e vertet) 

bore apo shi ?

----------


## lisian

bore  i lir i varfer --jo i lire i pasur

----------


## sweet_dreams

E lire e varfer 

Shkupjanen

apo 

Tironsen ?

----------


## Tigri_Elbasanit

i lire.



rrush


pjeshke


kastrravec


apo dardhe ?!!!   :ngerdheshje:

----------

